# 2pc´s viele zeichen und hyroglyphen und ein ahnungsloser......



## RINO27 (28. Dezember 2012)

*2pc´s viele zeichen und hyroglyphen und ein ahnungsloser......*

hi,

ich werd mir morgen/heute freitag einen pc kaufen, da ich aus einer kleinen stadt komme hab ich laden-technisch nicht allzuviel auswahl!!  dem post-system vertrau ich auch nicht so sonderlich und aus diversen gründen bleibt mir nur der heutige tag zum kauf.....

da ich von den heutigen pc´s keine ahnung habe, hoffe ich das mir hier jemand helfen kann 

hab im saturn um die ecke mal 2 angebote rausgesucht, und hoffe nun das sie mir evtl einen davon empfehlen können!

der pc sollte gerade im spiele-sektor mithalten können, ich denke mal das risen2 als testobjekt dienen wird!!

hier die 2 pc´s meiner auswahl:

LENOVO IdeaCentre

HP Pavilion p6-2360 i5-3350P/8GB/2TB PCs kaufen bei Saturn

bitte um hilfe

danke 

mfg


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

naja, um es kurz zu machen, die sind beide ziemlicher Schrott und zwar aus 2 Gründen:

1. ist die Grafikkarte eine vom untersten Ende der Leistungskette und wird eigentlich nur eingebaut, damit man auch eine Graffikkarte aufführen kann, denn die Grafikeinheiten der CPU sind oft nicht so viel schlechter, das es auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied mehr macht
2. Aufgrund dessen das die GraKa nichts taugt und man eh eine richtige einbauen müsste, ist das System eigentlich auch wieder zu teuer, da man auch wieder so 160-200€ investieren müsste, damit der Rechner auch was reisen soll

Also ich würde schon dem Postsystem vertrauen, immerhin gibt´s die das auch schon seit 1490 und man hat den Vorteil, das man über das Internet genau das System bekommt, das man braucht, ohne unnötige Extras, nein, denn idr. ist man auch wesentlich Günstiger dran
Und da gibt es schon einige Threads zu dem Thema mit einer großen Bandbreite von Preisspannen, wo man sich schonmal einen Überblick verschaffen kann


----------



## Peter23 (28. Dezember 2012)

In der Nacht bevor du den PC kaufen willst fängst du an dich zu informieren?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Saturn/MediaMarkt sind bekannt dafür, dass die KEINE Gamerrechner haben, sondern im gegenteil oft mit angeblichen Gamer-PCS werben, bei denen dann steht "mega Grafik durch satte 2 Gigabyte Grafiksspeicher", obwohl das RAM mit der Grafikqualität- und leistung nur soviel zu tun hat wie die Größe des Motorraumes in einem Auto: eine Mindestgröße muss sein, aber wenn der Raum größer ist, fährt das Auro deswegen nicht schneller, wenn da nur ein mickriger Motor drinsteckt ...  Und wenn die mal echte Gamer-PCs haben, dann meist nur sehr teure zB Acer Predator.

Was mich ärgert ist, dass viele Laien deswegen dann denken, dass PCs doch nicht so dolle sind, wie viele Gamer immer sagen, und daher PCs nen schlechten Ruf bekommen... mit dem Lenovo zB könntest Du nicht mal Spiele grad mal in der Qualität wie auf einer Playstation 3 spielen, dabei wäre zu dem Preis woanders ein PC drin, der eine Grafik ermöglichen würde, bei der einem PS3-User die Augen ausfallen würden 


Kannst Du nicht woanders kaufen? Per Post/DHL wärst du als Kunde auch auf der sicheren Seite, du solltest halt nur nen bekannten Shop nehmen (zumindest einen, den wir Freaks gut kennen  )


Die Grafikkarten in den PCs zB: siehe hier Kleine Kepler unter 100 Euro - EVGA GT 640 und GTX 650 SC im Test - Spiele-Benchmarks (DirectX 11) (Seite 24) - HT4U.net und folgende Seiten: Anno 2070 noch nicht mal in FullHD mit nur 12 FPS (Bildern pro Sekunde), das ist unspielbar. Battlefield 3 mit 20FPS, Batman Arkham City 25 FPS, Deux Es Human Revolution in 35 FPS usw. usw. - das sind zwar jeweils auch hohe Detailsstufen, d.h. auf niedrigeren Details laufen die Games besser, aber für die 600-700€ könnte man einen PC selber zusammenstellen, der all das auf hohen Details in FullHD mit über 40-50FPS schafft.

Bei Saturn, zumindest online, finde ich aber keinen einzigen PC, den man halbwegs als "GamerPC" bezeichnen könnte... zumindest hab ich bis 900€ keinen entdeckt.


----------



## Peter23 (28. Dezember 2012)

Der 2. PC wird mit dem Slogan "Perfekt für das Arbeiten im Home-Office" beworben.

Was das über die Qualität als Gamer PC aussagt sollte klar sein.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dir auch raten, dir Zeit zu lassen und dich ausreichend und rechtzeitig zu informieren. Besser kein Schnellkauf bei MM und/oder Saturn. 
Da hast du im Endeffekt mehr und länger was von.


----------



## noxious (28. Dezember 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Der 2. PC wird mit dem Slogan "Perfekt für das Arbeiten im Home-Office" beworben.


 Selbst wenn da stehen würde "Ultimativer Gamer PC" wäre es nicht besser 
Aber du hast natürlich Recht.


Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben...


----------



## RINO27 (28. Dezember 2012)

ok, erstmal danke für die vielen antworten.......aber, wie beschrieben hab ich keine  ahnung von den heutigen pc´s, die zahlen+buchstaben die in der werbung genutzt werden kenn ich nicht!!    nein ich such nicht erst seit heute nacht, hab aber jegliche suche aufgegeben weil ich mit 7780,gt680,gt580,7450,gtx7000,ddr3,ddr3sdram,ggram,ppram,i3,i5,i7,x9,c0,d6,fgz789 usw. nichts anfangen kann.....mit der post hab ich so meine probleme da die meist zwischen 8-20uhr bei einem auftauchen...........leider bin ich kein harz4-empfänger so das ich diese zeiten nicht einhalten kann (nein, es ist auch keine frau, nachbarn, haushalts-hilfen usw da um das packet entgegenzunehmen)<----soviel zum liefersystem der post, hermes, dhl und was es noch so alles gibt

und nochmal zum i-net bestellen.........wenn mann keine ahnung hatt muß man immer irgendjemandem vertrauen, dabei spielt es keine rolle ob man nun dem saturn oder dem xy-laden vertraut.......unter dem suchbegriff "gamer-pc" findet man natürlich auch exemplare die 1.000-10.000 kosten<----das die gut sind und irgendwelche fp´s, fp´x oder fpp´s liefern, ist mir auch klar!!!

jaja, das liebe auto........kurz und bündig, ich will keinen trabi aber auch keinen ferrarie.....ich will ein auto in dem mann einsteigen kann, mit dem mann landstrasse fahren kann, es sollte in der stadt überleben können und auf der autobahn keinen hitze-koller erleiten

aso.....und zum schluß......ich such einen pc, ich hab bereits seit annoNES,PS1,gameboy mit konsolen abgeschloßen......klar das kann niemand wissen, allerdings wurde das auch nicht gefragt.........

trotzdem danke an alle antworten

mfg


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

RINO27 schrieb:


> ok, erstmal danke für die vielen antworten.......aber, wie beschrieben hab ich keine  ahnung von den heutigen pc´s, die zahlen+buchstaben die in der werbung genutzt werden kenn ich nicht!!    nein ich such nicht erst seit heute nacht, hab aber jegliche suche aufgegeben weil ich mit 7780,gt680,gt580,7450,gtx7000,ddr3,ddr3sdram,ggram,ppram,i3,i5,i7,x9,c0,d6,fgz789 usw. nichts anfangen kann.....mit der post hab ich so meine probleme da die meist zwischen 8-20uhr bei einem auftauchen...........leider bin ich kein harz4-empfänger so das ich diese zeiten nicht einhalten kann (nein, es ist auch keine frau, nachbarn, haushalts-hilfen usw da um das packet entgegenzunehmen)<----soviel zum liefersystem der post, hermes, dhl und was es noch so alles gibt
> 
> und nochmal zum i-net bestellen.........wenn mann keine ahnung hatt muß man immer irgendjemandem vertrauen, dabei spielt es keine rolle ob man nun dem saturn oder dem xy-laden vertraut.......unter dem suchbegriff "gamer-pc" findet man natürlich auch exemplare die 1.000-10.000 kosten<----das die gut sind und irgendwelche fp´s, fp´x oder fpp´s liefern, ist mir auch klar!!!
> 
> ...



1. Wenn man etwas per Post bestellt aber bei Anlieferung nicht zugegen ist kann man es in Regelfall bei der nächsten Postfiliale abholen. 

2. Wenn du Dich mit Punkt 1 anfreunden kannst ist es doch ganz einfach. Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige]

Musst nur wissen wie viel Geld Du investieren möchtest (ich würde glaube ich den AMD Rechner nehmen (den 2.) )

edit: Ich bin auch kein Hartzer, habe aber meinen letzten Ladenpc vor ca. 15 Jahren gekauft


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

RINO27 schrieb:


> mit der post hab ich so meine probleme da die meist zwischen 8-20uhr bei einem auftauchen...........leider bin ich kein harz4-empfänger so das ich diese zeiten nicht einhalten kann (nein, es ist auch keine frau, nachbarn, haushalts-hilfen usw da um das packet entgegenzunehmen)<----soviel zum liefersystem der post, hermes, dhl und was es noch so alles gibt


 dann bestell Dir den PC halt zu Deinem Arbeitsplatz ^^   oder hol ihn bei der Post ab, nachdem der DHL-Bote eine Nachricht hinterlassen hat. Oder vereinbare einen Liefertermin, an dem Du zu Hause bist.

Bei Saturn findest Du halt wirklich rein gar nichts, zumindest wenn ich die OnlineSeite betrachte. Bei Mediamarkt ist der billigste PC, der ganz okay für Games ist, der hier DELL Studio XPS 8300-1763 i7/3,4GHz/6GB/1TB schwarz/silber Gamer-PCs g   und das ist wiederum ein Riesenwitz, da wäre ein PC, den man online zusammenstellt oder fertig kauft, 300-400€ günstiger UND dabei auch schon stärker als dieser Dell... 

Aber slebst bei MediaMarkt selbst: dieser hier zB MICROSTAR Professional i5-3330/8GB/1,5TB / 8584 DE PCs g   wäre kaum schwächer und wird gar nicht als "GamerPC" beworben, der von Dell aber schon. Aber auch dieser PC wäre schwächer, als wenn Du einen online für 600€ nimmst.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

also mal ehrlich, ich weiß ja nicht wie man so auf dem Trichter kommen kann das nur wer daheim rumsitzt Post annehmen kann
Ich müsste eher sucher was hier nicht von Amazon, einem Hardwareversand o.ä. ist, die Flasche Selters vielleicht, was vorallem daran liegt, dass die meisten Läden oft nicht das Zeug haben, was ich suche
Also wie hier, denn die PCs sind halt nur überteuert und/oder Leistungsschwach


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (31. Dezember 2012)

Man kann sich Pakete meist gegen eine kleine Gebühr auch an Packstationen in der Nähe schicken lassen die gibts imgrunde genommen überall


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2012)

ReflexXXxtreme schrieb:


> Man kann sich Pakete meist gegen eine kleine Gebühr auch an Packstationen in der Nähe schicken lassen die gibts imgrunde genommen überall


 
naja, in der Theorie stimmt das, ich müsste dafür immer noch nach Heidelberg -.-
Aber ich würde trotzdem mal danach schauen


----------

